# Asians 2022 in Kazakhstan



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2022)

Let's go.

I will be attending an Asians after 6 long years.




Registrations open in 46 hours!
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RubiksWCAAsianChampionship2022


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

Only 15 people registered till now out of the possible 700.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RubiksWCAAsianChampionship2022/registrations

Looks like it is going to take a long time to fill 700 spots.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Only 15 people registered till now out of the possible 700.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RubiksWCAAsianChampionship2022/registrations
> 
> Looks like it is going to take a long time to fill 700 spots.


How long has it been open?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> How long has it been open?


2 days


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 2 days


Ya'll are in trouble...


----------



## gsingh (Jun 5, 2022)

i know ruihang might not be able to go im surprised leo or sean haven't signed up yet
and im pretty sure seung hyuk nahm comes back from his time in the army before this so im surprised he hasnt signed up either
fahmi also hasnt signed up


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i know ruihang might not be able to go im surprised leo or sean haven't signed up yet
> and im pretty sure seung hyuk nahm comes back from his time in the army before this so im surprised he hasnt signed up either
> fahmi also hasnt signed up


I was wrong


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 5, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Fahmi doesn't live in Asia...


He lives in Indonesia which is a part of Asia, iirc.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> He lives in Indonesia which is a part of Asia, iirc.


LOL I thought he was in Nigeria for some reason


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Looks like it is going to take a long time to fill 700 spots.


Isn't it filling up unnaturally slowly? 30 registered in 4 days? (Though it was 19 when I checked earlier today, so maybe they're just handling the registrations in batches rather than one at a time.)


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

I live in Singapore so probably not gonna travel all the way to kazakstan to compet… although i wanna go


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> Isn't it filling up unnaturally slowly? 30 registered in 4 days? (Though it was 19 when I checked earlier today, so maybe they're just handling the registrations in batches rather than one at a time.)


Yes it is strange. One reason is that the guy accepting the regs is not doing a good job. The other reason could be no one wants to travel to kazakh.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Yes it is strange. One reason is that the guy accepting the regs is not doing a good job. The other reason could be no one wants to travel to kazakh.


Yes, im not sure why they chose kazakhstan but this increases your chances of winning or podiuming!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 8, 2022)

Pictures of the Asians venue released today on their official Instagram page's story.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

Day 7 and only 33 people registered for Asians 2022. Something seems fishy here yo.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## qwr (Jun 9, 2022)

I would expect most competitors to be Chinese or Russian but I think China still has strict air travel limits


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

qwr said:


> I would expect most competitors to be Chinese or Russian but I think China still has strict air travel limits


Can Russians still go? I thought a few months ago WCA post something about Russians not competing or something, might have misread it. Or it might just be comps in Russia, the people can still go.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can Russians still go? I thought a few months ago WCA post something about Russians not competing or something, might have misread it. Or it might just be comps in Russia, the people can still go.


The Russians have registered. I guess they can go. They cannot win podiums though, since it is reserved only for Asian nationalities.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

i dont think i can go as it is so far away


----------



## Timona (Jun 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Can Russians still go? I thought a few months ago WCA post something about Russians not competing or something, might have misread it. Or it might just be comps in Russia, the people can still go.


Russia's partly included in Asia, so they have all right to attend and register.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Russia's partly included in Asia, so they have all right to attend and register.


1. The competition is open to _all_ cubers. Just because it's a regional championship doesn't mean that people outside that region can't participate.
2. For WCA ranking purposes, Russia is considered to be part of Europe. Russian cubers can get European records and win European championship titles, but not Asian records or Asian championship titles.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i dont think i can go as it is so far away


Same


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 16, 2022)

It’s been quite awhile and still only 40 competitors. Dunno how y’all are gonna fill up the 750 slots…


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 16, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> It’s been quite awhile and still only 40 competitors. Dunno how y’all are gonna fill up the 750 slots…


40 competitors sounds fishy. Is Kazakh that remote?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2022)

43 competitors now. I just booked hotels and flight. Hoping that there will be vegetarian food there.


----------



## Timona (Jun 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 40 competitors sounds fishy. Is Kazakh that remote?


I think this is why.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> I think this is why.
> 
> View attachment 19714


And the majority of China is still under strict covid control, so not a lot of Chinese would be going either. I think Russia and Chinese are the most populous aside from India (or maybe Japan) to go to comps.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> And the majority of China is still under strict covid control, so not a lot of Chinese would be going either. I think Russia and Chinese are the most populous aside from India (or maybe Japan) to go to comps.


There is no point of Russians attending Asians as they are not eligible for podiums and the Asian Champion title.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 22, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> There is no point of Russians attending Asians as they are not eligible for podiums and the Asian Champion title.



There's no point for Patrick Ponce to attend Euros, but guess where he's going?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> There's no point for Patrick Ponce to attend Euros, but guess where he's going?


Lemme guess... Parla Open 2022?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

The registrations for Asians have closed. 120 potential competitors can compete although the number would be <120 as there can be no-shows.

Super excited to travel to Kazakhstan and compete next week. See you there!


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> The registrations for Asians have closed. 120 potential competitors can compete although the number would be <120 as there can be no-shows.
> 
> Super excited to travel to Kazakhstan and compete next week. See you there!


The fact that I've been to a local comp with more people than that is hilarious to me.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> The registrations for Asians have closed. 120 potential competitors can compete although the number would be <120 as there can be no-shows.
> 
> Super excited to travel to Kazakhstan and compete next week. See you there!


I’ve been to Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan before. It would be so cool to go back to compete! But there’s definitely no way for me to get there right now, haha.


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 4, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> The fact that I've been to a local comp with more people than that is hilarious to me.


I've been to a local comp with more than double... Asian champs with 120 vs Cheltenham Summer with 280 lmao


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 10, 2022)

Venue is good! Wow


----------



## LBr (Aug 10, 2022)

Koreans may not attend as Asians clashes with Korean champs


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## UncleFrank (Aug 11, 2022)

Why was a national championship scheduled for the same time as the continental championship?
And why so few people at a continent championship? I assume partly because of the national championship.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Also, Kazakhstan borders Ukraine and Russia.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Also, Kazakhstan borders Ukraine and Russia.


It doesn’t border Ukraine, but definitely shares a large border with Russia.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 11, 2022)

@abunikhabhi Congrats on podium in 4BLD and 5BLD!


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 12, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Why was a national championship scheduled for the same time as the continental championship?
> And why so few people at a continent championship? I assume partly because of the national championship.


Few people are attending continental championship this time due to covid. Also there are less direct flights to kazakhstan from many countries. On the other hand, if Asians was in say Singapore, there would be a lot more competitors.

Korean Championship meant that no one from South Korea would come to attend Asians which is sad.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Also, Kazakhstan borders Ukraine and Russia.


It only borders Russia. It borders Uzbekistan on the east.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 13, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> if Asians was in say Singapore, there would be a lot more competitors.


YES PLEASEEEE


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> YES PLEASEEEE


what about in china or india


----------



## SollsIsCool (Aug 13, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Only 15 people registered till now out of the possible 700.
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RubiksWCAAsianChampionship2022/registrations
> 
> Looks like it is going to take a long time to fill 700 spots.


i wish i could go but alas, im in america


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 13, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what about in china or india


India does not have a speedcubing Federation yet.

China has quarantine policy right now. And it was already Asians host in 2016.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> India does not have a speedcubing Federation yet.
> 
> China has quarantine policy right now. And it was already Asians host in 2016.


someone should make a speedcubing federation in india


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 22, 2022)

My solve highlights


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 22, 2022)

Did 4 hours worth of commentary spread across 4 days, you can check the commentary highlights here.


----------

